# 210 monster structure



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

well its built finally done this thing is hugh takes up the whole wall

things i got for this is as follows

1 210 gallon tank 850.00 
2 3 tubes of silicone 15.00 
3 slate freebie
4 pro clear pro wet dry filter and overflow box 250.00 
5 2/6 wood for stand 15 2/6 each 10.60 so 150.00 
6 screws 15 dollars 3 inch 
7 11 cariba worth an estimated 50 each 550.00 
8 flourite 2 bags 40.00
9 plants some new some old 150.00 there 5 each about 30 
10 heaters 75.00
11 oak leaves freebie
12 still gotta brace the floor estimate at least another 75.00

wow 2170.00 this better be worth it enjoiy obivisly at my expense hahahahahahaah

yeah and its still drying so it has not fish yet

oh and see that fan fish in there thats just priceless right hahahahahahah


----------



## Nick G (Jul 15, 2007)

wow dude, thats gonna be awesome
cant wait to see it once its all set-up. 
how are you bracing the floor? 
where are the fish now, is someone holding them for you or something?
what do you mean by oak leaves?


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Nice update. looking good already compared to when u strted the back panels.
Cant wait til the finish product, then u'll tell urself it was def. worth it!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

what are the dimensions?


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

did you use pavers or tiles as a background???


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

Nick g said:


> wow dude, thats gonna be awesome
> cant wait to see it once its all set-up.
> how are you bracing the floor?
> where are the fish now, is someone holding them for you or something?
> what do you mean by oak leaves?


im putting in more joices and x configuration to transfer load from one beam to another

then im putting in doubled up 2/6s in 4 to 6 different spots i severly overkilled the stand its tripled up 2/6s for longs and wides also has 6 different legs then it sits on 2/6 at 33 inchs long to distribute the weight evenly across 3 floor beams if you spit up 4000 pds onto 6 legs thats great but if your legs have a small foot print thats alot of weight per square inch so if your legs have a 3 foot foot print well thats a lot less weight per square inch 
oak leaves from a tree are going in with my flourite serves many benifits as i can tell turns water that nice amazon color lowers ph and will break down giving my plants a replenishing suppy of nutients

the ds are stand is 33 inches high ends at 33 inches wide and ends at 80 inchs long now to make sence of this i must again tell you that i tripled up 2/6 plus the legs sit outside the frame so that gives it this monsterious dementions the inside ds are 21 wide 68 i think long id have to crawl inside this thing to tell you and i aready spent to much time in this cage to be healthy hahahaha
tank itself is 72 1/2 long by 24 1/2 wide for somereason i thought it was 25 inchs whatever

the backround is slate from a roof cut to size useind a wet saw complete do it your self guide in diy since i took pictures on every step

ok i think thats every body thanks for the good responces really appericated


----------



## Christopher666 (Nov 1, 2007)

You lucky bastard. :| have fun with that.

Haha. Srsly, good job on that. It looks great and hopefully it'll work out well for you. Can't wait to see the final pics.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

that looks very very good PM............................

looking forward to seeing it full up witrh fish in etc etc..................

Nice work


----------



## orioner00 (Dec 18, 2007)

nice love the background bro


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)




----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

This is the same tank?
What happened to the slate background?


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Very nice, all large tanks empty you wallet a little







...............


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what happened to the slate background


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow, that came out nice! Guess the slate didn't work out for you huh? Too bad. Still a great tank though. I wasn't sure how that 2x4 'forest' you were making in there would come out, but it looks cool, almost like old dock pilings or something.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

im impressed, nice work!


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

very nice setup I with my boyfriend had a 300 gallon tank it was almost 6ft long. It is a lot of upkeep and we ended up selling it afterwhile because it is expensive to maintain. Nice Job


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

wlcome to the 200 club!! very nice tank! how tall is it? and why is the water all green? is that the oak leaves?


----------

